# Chris King SRAM BB



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got the CK BB for GXP but haven't installed it yet. Has anyone here used this yet? Is it just me or does it seem CK went a bit "mickey mouse" on this BB. Instead of machining a different non-drive cup and bearing you need to install an adapter, a spring, a thick washer. I don't know it just seems like making something work rather than making it right. For those that use it, how well does it work?

Thanks


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have not known CK to "mickey mouse" anything. Not because it's pretty, but because I know it will last and work well.

If it doesn't work out, post back. I should see the big guy at Downieville in July. He makes great fajitas!


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got one of the CK BB for my Specialized Roubaix with SRAM components and it has worked flawlessly since it was installed. I have had GXP BB in the past and had problems with them so I have always changed them out.


----------

